# Kaufberatung Spinnrolle



## Ein_Angler (24. August 2012)

Ich brauche eine neu Spinnrolle, weil meiner Shimanski Sahara 2500 die Belastungen am Rhein zu sehr zusetzten. Die schleift, fühlt sich bei manchen Kurbelumdrehungen an wie eine Nähmaschine, und der Schnurfangbügel klappt teilweise nicht mehr zu. :c

Deswegen habe ich mich schon mal nach einer alternative umgeschaut, und habe so 6 Modelle ins Auge gefasst, weiss aber nicht welche ich nehmen soll. Ich konnte alle Rollen noch nicht begrabbeln, ausser die Mitchell die über ein Jahr alt war, die auf mich einen guten Eindruck gemacht hat.

Okuma Trio FD 40

Spro Black Arc 8300 oder 8400

Michell Advanced MAG-Pro lite 4000 oder 4500

Penn Sargus 2000 oder 3000

Penn Firece 2000 oder 3000

Penn Slammer 260 oder 360

Die Okuma oder Spro würde ich nur nehmen wenn die deutlich besser sind als die andren, bei den Pann Rollen kenn ich mich nicht aus, weiss aber das die fast unkaputtbar sind. Die Slammer soll ja eine schreckliche Schnurverlegung haben aber dafür ein Arbeitstier sein. Da ich sehr oft am Rhein auf Zander aus bin, und meine Zeug ziemlich leidet, sollte die Rolle auch starke Belastungen ab können und nicht einknicken. 

Ich bin gespannt welche der Rollen hier favorisiert wird, die Okuma kennt wohl keiner, aber die haben ja eh einen sehr guten Ruf, aber ob es auf dieses Modell auch zutrifft?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Antworten!

Marek


----------



## Don-Machmut (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

schon mall über ne gute shimano rolle nachgedacht #q


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> schon mall über ne gute shimano rolle nachgedacht #q




Was soll das?


Von den genannten Rollen sind die Black Arc, Sargus und Slammer die stabilsten.

Bei BA und Sargus ist die Schnurverlegung gut und Stabiltät gleich, Schnurverlegung bei der Slammer weiß ich nicht(hab keine).

Also such dir davon eine aus.:m


----------



## cHHristian (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

würde eine spro red arc nehmen, wenns in der preisklasse um 50€ bleiben soll.
oder ich hab mir über nen fisch und fang abo mal ne shimano technium besorgt, das abo ist letzendlich günstiger als die rolle allein gewesen.

ansonsten vllt noch eine shimano exage


----------



## vermesser (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Die Slammer und die Sargus hab ich selber...such Dir eine aus.

Vorteil Sargus: Modernere Gesamtkonzeption, Alu-Ersatzspule, gute Schnurwicklung, robust.

Vorteil Slammer: noch robuster
Nachteil Slammer: keine Ersatzspule

Die Schnurwicklung der Slammer ist weit besser als ihr Ruf...das wurde grad auch irgendwo diskutiert...ich hatte auf meinen Slammers schon 12er Nanofil, 20er Mono bis hin zu 35er Mono...alles problemlos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



cHHristian schrieb:


> würde eine spro red arc nehmen, wenns in der preisklasse um 50€ bleiben soll.
> oder ich hab mir über nen fisch und fang abo mal ne shimano technium besorgt, das abo ist letzendlich günstiger als die rolle allein gewesen.
> 
> ansonsten vllt noch eine shimano exage



Alles bei weitem nicht so stabil wie die anderen.....


----------



## Don-Machmut (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

@ Professor Tinca kanst doch lesen oder ????|supergri


----------



## Ein_Angler (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> schon mall über ne gute shimano rolle nachgedacht #q



Ne gute Shimanorolle in der Preisklasse die ich anpeile? #q 
Sowas kommt mir nur mal*l* an die Rute wenn es kostenlos ist. 

@cHHristian:
Nee ne die Red Arc kommt nicht in Frage die ist nicht so robust wie die Black Arc, und die Exage ist ja noch schlimmer wie meine Sahara. 

@Professor Tinca:
Welche würdest du für den Rhein nehmen wenn es die Sargus werden soll, die 2000er oder die 3000er Ausführung?
Ich würde ja eher zur 3000er tendieren.

@vermesser: 
Ok, die Ersatzspule bei der Sargus ist doch schonmal ein Argument mehr für diese Rolle, und die Robustheit ist wohl unbestritten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Auf jeden Fall die 3000er denn die 2000er ist schon ziemlich klein.

Davon ab weißte doch - größere Spule = weitere Würfe und schnelleres Einholen.

#6#6|wavey:


----------



## Harrie (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Slammer und die Sargus hab ich selber...such Dir eine aus.
> 
> Vorteil Sargus: Modernere Gesamtkonzeption, Alu-Ersatzspule, gute Schnurwicklung, robust.
> 
> ...


 


Stimme ich voll zu.#6

Fische auch eine Sargus und drei Slammer (und heute ist noch eine zweite 360er dazugekommen).

Die Sargus läut ein wenig runder,meine zumindest.


----------



## vermesser (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Wenn es ne Sargus wird, würde ich auch die 3000er nehmen! Hab die selbst zum Zanderangeln und das passt! Allerdings im See!


----------



## Ein_Angler (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Ich sehe gerade am Gewicht das die 2000er wohl einen kleineren Rollenkörper hat, und die 4000er genauso gross ist wie die 3000er nur die Spule scheint den Unterschied zu machen.

Die Sargus ist dann im moment mein Favorit, in den ich mein Geld voraussichtlich investieren werde.

Danke schon mal für die gute Beratung.


----------



## Harrie (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

3000 und 4000 sowie die 5000 und 6000 haben dehn gleichen Body.


----------



## welsfaenger (25. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Ganz klar, Abu sorön sx 40. Wiegt nur 300 gr, ist sehr stabil aber trotzdem modern. Und Kost nur 60 €. 
Alternativ Okuma vs beim Onkel G. für 79 €


----------



## donlotis (25. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Hallo, ein sehr guter Bekannter von mir (Boardie MefoProf) angelt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren die Okuma Trio und ist damit voll zufrieden. Er war vorher eingeschworener Shimanokurbler, jetzt fischt er ausschließlich die Okumas. Ich selber habe damit auch schon ein paar Mal eingeholt und ich muss sagen: Angenehm ruhiger und sanfter Lauf und gute Schnurwicklung. Einen Fisch konnte ich bei den Würfen leider nicht landen. #d
Überhaupt sind die Sachen, auch Ruten, von Okuma in Dänemark schwer im kommen. Ist also mit Sicherheit kein Fehlkauf.

Gruß Donlotis


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine neu Spinnrolle, weil meiner Shimanski Sahara 2500 die Belastungen am Rhein zu sehr zusetzten. Die schleift, fühlt sich bei manchen Kurbelumdrehungen an wie eine Nähmaschine, und der Schnurfangbügel klappt teilweise nicht mehr zu. :c
> 
> Deswegen habe ich mich schon mal nach einer alternative umgeschaut, und habe so 6 Modelle ins Auge gefasst, weiss aber nicht welche ich nehmen soll. Ich konnte alle Rollen noch nicht begrabbeln, ausser die Mitchell die über ein Jahr alt war, die auf mich einen guten Eindruck gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



Mein Favorit unter den genannten Rollen: => die Black Arc 8400, aus den Gründen:
- Schnureinzug optimal zur Köderpräsentation(Sargus und Trio haben mir etwas zu hohen Schnureinzug zum Spinnfischen)
- Spulenkerndurchmesser, sowie Spulendurchmesser optimal(z.B. bei der Slammer 260 viel zu klein)
- Ersatzteile und E- Spulen absolut günstig und schnell zu bekommen, Teile anderer Rollen von Spro passen 1:1(bei keiner der anderen Rollen von Penn, Okuma und Co. gibt es das in dem Umfang)
- 1a- Kompatibilität zu Power Pro- Schnur(bei den Penns auch gegeben)
- sehr fein einstellbare und zuverlässig arbeitende Bremse(kann keine der anderen besser allenfalls gleich gut)
- für geflochtene Schnur optimale Schnurverlegung, schneidet nicht ein(die Slammer hat da bei dünnen Schnüren ihre Problemchen, obwohl Penn von optimiertem Getriebe für Geflecht spricht => Pustekuchen)
- standfestes Getriebe(Excenter) für langes Rollenleben
Die Sargus ist nicht weniger stabil, die Slammer sowieso ein Ochse, die Trio zu schrotten, ist ebenfalls eine Kunst.

Vo der Pierce und der Mitchell hab ich nichts geschrieben, halte ich für indiskutabel.
Wer die Pierce erwägt, kauft besser gleich die Sargus und bekommt die bessere Rolle fürs Geld. Die Mitchell ist ein Blender und höchst unzuverlässig. Der Eine erwischt eine die ewig läuft, nie zickt, dem nächsten seine ist schon nach kurzer Zeit ein Fall zum Umtauschen, wieder ein anderer Käufer verliert mitten im Drill den Kontakt zum Fisch(Getriebeschaden).
Der Mitchell würde ich nicht weiter trauen, als ich ein totes Schwein werfen kann. Die gibt's nur in huiii oder pfuii und du weist nie, was für eine du erworben hast.


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Danke auch allen für die Antworten. 

Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal die Penn Sargus in 3000 kaufen, weil es die günstig bei der Domäne gibt. Die Black Arc werde ich mir auch noch die nächsten Monate mal anschaffen müssen, weil ich eh mehr Ruten als Rollen zu Hause liegen habe, und das ständige ab- und anschrauben ist nervig.

Also danke für die Ratschläge.

Marek


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Danke auch allen für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal die Penn Sargus in 3000 kaufen, weil es die günstig bei der Domäne gibt. Die Black Arc werde ich mir auch noch die nächsten Monate mal anschaffen müssen, weil ich eh mehr Ruten als Rollen zu Hause liegen habe, und das ständige ab- und anschrauben ist nervig.
> 
> ...



Gute Entscheidung, wenngleich ich mir jetzt schon vorstellen kann, dass du die Black Arc nachher etwas lieber fischst.
Qualitativ nehmen sie sich nichts, der auffallenste Unterschied liegt in der Übersetzung, im Schnureinzug und in der Qualitätsanmutung.
Die Sargus wirkt unheimlich wertig, da hat sie die Nase vorne, man vermutet überhaupt nicht, dass diese Rolle lediglich für ~50 Euro zu haben ist.
Mit der Black Arc gelingt zumindest mir, die Köderführung besser und die Kompatibilität zu meiner meist gefischten Schnur(Power Pro) ist minimal besser.
Soweit einen Glückwunsch zu der Sargus, die Rolle sollte stets Zufriedenheit bringen, nie überflüssig sein.#6


----------



## Rumpi87 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Moin! Ich selber Fische selber die Black Arc 8400! Die läuft echt gut und ist echt Stabil...
Shimano hat aber auch wirklich gute Rollen im Angebot die du mal in Betracht ziehen solltest!
Im endeffekt musst du mal in laden gehen und die Rollen die vom Preis in Frage kommen einfach mal in die Hand nehmen.  
Hier word annähernd jeder seine Rolle anpreisen und wirklich helfen tut`s dir einfach nicht, weil wenn ich mit ner Rolle zufrieden bin gut klar komme, musst du das ja lange noch nicht! ;-)
Also viel Spaß beim Suchen!


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

@Rumpi87: Ich hatte jetzt 3 Rollen von Shimano alle in der Klasse bis 80€, und wer weniger als 100€ ausgeben möchte sollte die Finger von den Shimanorollen lassen, das ist alles Zeug das einen Namen hat ihn aber nicht verdient. 

@Sensitivfischer: Von der Black Arc hört man auch nur gutes, zumindest nix negatives wie von der so oft gescholtenen RedArc. Deswegen werde ich die mir auch zulegen, und so werde ich sehen welche besser ist, auch wenn es bestimmt nur Kleinigkeiten sind die da entscheiden. Aber alles ist wohl besser als eine guenstige Shimanski.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Der Unterschied ist einfach, aber entscheidend:
Blue & Black Arc = Excentergetriebe = robust
Red Arc = Wormshaftgetriebe = anfällig, weniger robust

Speziell das Wormshaftgetriebe von Spro/Ryobi bei den Red Arc ist ein Problemchen.
Es gibt auch Rollen anderer Hersteller, die standfestere Wormshaftgetriebe haben.
Generell sind Excentergetriebe aber in Sachen Stabilität, den Schneckenradgetrieben gegenüber überlegen.


----------



## Aal_Willi (27. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Die Sargus ist dann im moment mein Favorit, in den ich mein Geld voraussichtlich investieren werde.


 
In der Bucht kostet die Penn Battle 3000 auch nur 70,- Euro
und die hat eine deutlich bessere Bremse als die Sargus.
Man kann die Sargus zwar auch umrüsten aber das macht ja
fast den Preisunterschied aus, je nach Händler.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## vermesser (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

@ Sensitivfischer und all: Ich seh bei den ganzen Arcs nicht mehr durch...Black, Blue, Zalt, Red, Grand, Gold Arc...welche davon haben ein standfestes Getriebe und welche nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Sensitivfischer und all: Ich seh bei den ganzen Arcs nicht mehr durch...Black, Blue, Zalt, Red, Grand, Gold Arc...welche davon haben ein standfestes Getriebe und welche nicht?




Das haben wir hier schon so oft gesagt aber gut.

Anfangs gab es Ryobi Applause und Zauber.
Davon hat die Applause ein stabiles Excentergetriebe und die Zauber ein Wormshaftgetriebe, welches anfälliger für Störungen ist.

Beginnen wir also mit den Clones der Applause(stabiles Exc. Getr.) mit Metallgehäuse:
Blue Arc 7000er Serie
Blue Arc 8000er Serie
Black Arc 8000er Serie
Zalt Arc
Sports Arc

daneben gibt es auch noch welche mit Graphitgehäuse:

Ryobi Ecusima
Spro Passion
WFT Braidspin
Grauvell Targa GF

Es gibt aber noch viele weitere baugleiche z.B. von verschiedenen Firmen.

Nun ein kurzer Überblick zu den Zauberclones(anfälligeres WS Getriebe)

Spro Red Arc
Blue Arc 9000er Serie
Spro Gold Arc
Penn Affinity
WFT Alubraid


und noch weitere unter anderem Namen.

Spontan fallen mir erstmal nur diese ein und welche von denen ich zwar das Bild im Kopp hab aber mir der Name entfallen ist.|kopfkrat

#h


----------



## vermesser (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

@ Professor Tinca: Danke! Wobei die Penn Affinity so gar nicht nach einem Klon der Ryobi Zauber aussieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Sieht doch aus wie ne Zauber oder haste die dicke Karpfenrolle in Visier?:m

http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse/1222/Penn_Rolle_Affinity_AF_1000_Art_Nr_1154_007_1152_073/37828


----------



## vermesser (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Ich hatte die Karpfen/ Brandungsrolle im Visier. War der erste Treffer beim Goorakel. Wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das haben wir hier schon so oft gesagt aber gut.
> 
> Anfangs gab es Ryobi Applause und Zauber.
> Davon hat die Applause ein stabiles Excemtergetriebe ind die Zauber ein Wormshaftgetriebe, welches anfälliger für Störungen ist.
> ...



Bei den anfälligen Wormshafts sollte glaube noch die Black Arc 9000er- Serie stehen, dann haben wir alle.:g


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Bei den anfälligen Wormshafts sollte glaube noch die Black Arc 9000er- Serie stehen, dann haben wir alle.:g



Hä...wo gibbet die denn?

|kopfkrat


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Die Black Arc 9000 ist eine Multirolle. Soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Ja eben.:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun ein kurzer Überblick zu den Zauberclones(anfälligeres WS Getriebe)
> 
> Spro Red Arc
> Blue Arc 9000er Serie
> ...



Na dann helfen wir dem Kopp mal auf die Sprünge:*Grand Arc*#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Na dann helfen wir dem Kopp mal auf die Sprünge:*Grand Arc*#h



Die neuen Modelle hab ich noch nicht so auf, Schirm.

Danke.#h

ich vervollständige dann mal:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das haben wir hier schon so oft gesagt aber gut.
> 
> Anfangs gab es Ryobi Applause und Zauber.
> Davon hat die Applause ein stabiles Excemtergetriebe ind die Zauber ein Wormshaftgetriebe, welches anfälliger für Störungen ist.
> ...


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Wollt ihr das nicht mal anpinnen? Wird doch fast im Tagesabstand erfragt und beantwort.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Wollt ihr das nicht mal anpinnen? Wird doch fast im Tagesabstand erfragt und beantwort.



Okay, ich habe die Blue Arc mit der Black verwechselt. Die Black Arc gibt's tatsächlich nur mit gescheitem Getriebe.
Dennoch ist mal eines klar, die hier entstandene Liste der einzelnen Arc und deren Getriebe, wäre wirklich sinnvoll oben anzutackern und gegen Spamerei zu sperren.


----------



## Harrie (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Dennoch ist mal eines klar, die hier entstandene Liste der einzelnen Arc und deren Getriebe, wäre wirklich sinnvoll oben anzutackern und gegen Spamerei zu sperren.[/QUOTE]


Recht hast du.


----------



## ralle (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Ich habe es jetzt festgepinnt. 
Lasse das Thema noch offen-falls daraus offtopic wird ,wird's geschlossen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Super!#6

Also falls jemand noch Clones der obigen Rollen kennt, kann er die hier reinschreiben.

Mehr aber bitte auch nicht!

#h


----------



## Breamhunter (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super!#6
> 
> Also falls jemand noch Clones der obigen Rollen kennt, kann er die hier reinschreiben.
> 
> ...



Hier kann doch bestimmt Det (Nordlichtangler) Licht ins Dunkel bringen


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (31. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Ich verlinke mal Nordlichtangler, jemand der Ahnung hat kann es ja bestätigen oder in die Liste aufnehmen. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2752746&postcount=8

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2758086&postcount=85


----------



## noob4ever (9. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

viele viele informationen, danke xD
bin ebenfalls zwischen Black Arc 8400 und Okuma Trio 40, muss aber sagen dass man die Trio für 20€ weniger bekommt...
was mich bei der aber irgendwie stört ist der T-Knauf

auf der okuma seite ist aber ein anderer, jemand ahnung wo man den herbekommt?
https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/reels/spinning-1/trio


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Wollt ihr das nicht mal anpinnen? Wird doch fast im Tagesabstand erfragt und beantwort.



Ist jetzt angepinnt.:m



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das haben wir hier schon so oft gesagt aber gut.
> 
> Anfangs gab es Ryobi Applause und Zauber.
> Davon hat die Applause ein stabiles Excemtergetriebe ind die Zauber ein Wormshaftgetriebe, welches anfälliger für Störungen ist.
> ...


*
Bitte nur noch hier antworten wenn es Ergänzungen zu obiger Liste gibt!


Danke. * 
#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Ergänzung:

Applause Klon mit Graphitgehäuse:*Sakura Borax FD*

Applause Klon mit Metallgehäuse:*Sakura Alpax FD*


----------



## fisherman_ (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Also wens nicht umbedingt eine von den genannten Rollen sein muss würde ich dir die Shimano Aernos 2500 FA empfehlen!#6   Die fisch ich selber und unter meinen unzähligen Spinnrollen hat sie sich besonders herforgehoben! Sie hat mir schon viele Raubfische beschärt und mit einer guten geflochtenen Schnur ist sie eine wahre Alroundrolle für alle Spinnangelbereiche!:m...Sie ist sehr robust und zeichnet sich durch ihren absolut günstigen Preis aus!#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Das hier ist ein Infotrööt und kein Diskussionströöt!

*Bitte nur noch hier antworten wenn es Ergänzungen zu obiger Liste gibt!
Danke. * 
#h


----------



## Angelnomade (27. August 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Hey,

ich bin ja seit ein paar Monaten wieder am Angeln, nach vielen Jahren Pause. NUn ist es so, dass ich nie eine Riesenahnung von den Gerätschaften hatte als Kind und Jugendlicher und jetzt noch mehr von den ganzen Weiterentwicklungen in Technik und Methoden erschlagen bin nach den Jahren...

Ich versuche mich im Angeln mit einer leichten Spinnrute (Spro Premium carbon spin, 5-30g, 2,10m) an Bächen auf Forelle, Barsch, Döbel oder was eben so anbeißt, ich bin da nicht wählerisch 
Ich benutze, ganz altmodisch, Mepps Spinner.

Da sich meine Rolle heute endgültig zerlegt hatte (eine billige aus meiner Kindheit), brauche ich eine neue und wollte, da sie preislich noch recht günstig sind und zumindest an manchen Stellen in dem Preissegment erwähnt wurden, eine Mitchell Avocet Rolle kaufen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen Bronze, Silber und Gold nicht sehe weiß ich nicht, welche Rollengröße ich brauche...

Kann mir einer anhand meiner Rute und meines Nutzungsprofils einen Tipp geben, welche Größe ich kaufen soll? Würde mich echt freuen.


----------



## max.dod. (27. August 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Nabend,
Zu den Mitchell Rollen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
Für deine Ansprüche wäre die 2000er Größe wohl die richtige.
Die Spro Black Arc recht beliebt und ein Knaller in Sachen Preis-Leistung. Gibt es momentan auch in der Domäne mit ordentlich Rabatt.
Ich muss gestehen dass ich keine eigene Praxiserfahrung mit der Rolle habe. Meine Infos basieren auf Recherche hier im Forum und ich habe sie selbst gestern bestellt.
Vielleicht käme die ja auch für dich in Frage.

Grüße Max


----------



## Angelnomade (28. August 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Hey, danke dir für die Antwort, dann weiß ich die richtige Größe.

Also auf die Mitchell bin ich nicht festgelegt, nur muss ich im Moment einfach recht günstig kaufen.

Habe mir die Rolle angeschaut von SPRO. Dann hätte ich passend Rute und Rolle 
Aber preislich ist sie mir ein bisschen zu teuer, muss ich gestehen, auch wenn mich da so mancher scheel ansehen wird...zudem hätte ich echt gerne eine Heckbremse, mag das recht gerne. Also ich bin sonst offen für Vorschläge, was das angeht!

EDIT: Okay, habe mich abgefunden mit ca. 50 Euro.

Bei Ebay sehe ich eine "Shimano Exage 2500 RC" für 50 Euro. Das sieht nach Heckbremse aus, hat aber diese "Kampfbremse". Ich bin bei sowas ja immer skeptisch.

Gibt auch noch eine "SPRO Passion XH RD 720" für 44 Euro.


----------



## Angelnomade (7. September 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Habe jetzt die SPRO Passion gekauft und bin zufrieden. Läuft wirklich gut un dmacht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Die soft touch Oberfläche sieht edel aus und fühlt sich toll an - ich zweifele aber daran, dass das lange so bleibt. Nichtsdestotrotz eine schöne Rolle! Bin zufrieden.


----------



## feuer110 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Moin Moin, 

All die Shimanofans unter Euch wirds freuen wenn ich sag - ja die " Shimano Dinger " laufen klasse!
Allerdings machen sie das nur wenn sie fast Brandneu sind.|supergri
Das ist im Fahrradsector das gleiche wie bei den Stationärrollen.
Meiner Ansicht nach liegt das immer noch daran das Shimano immer noch viel Lager eigener Abmessungen, eigener Produktion, eigener Abdichtungen verwendet und nicht auf jahrzehnte lange Erfahrung der Industriekugellagerindustrie zurückgereifen will.
Zudem kommt die schlechte/ schleppende und hochpreisige  Ersatzteilversorgung, denn oft sind nur komplette Baugruppen lieferbar.
Also ich für meinen Teil hab da lieber 1-1,2mm mehr Gehäusebreite dafür aber genormte  Industriekuellager die ich auch noch nach Jahren nachbestellen kann und nen vernünftiges Baukastenprinzip .

Zu den SPRO Rollen, mit denen ich sehr gerne fische, kann ich nur sagen das Wormschaftmodelle wie auch Exenter gleich gut bei mir laufen.
Wobei es u.a. bei den SPRO Wormschaftmodellen  ja auch noch die OPERA Modelle in 9000 und 12000 gibt. 

Gruß Ralf 

Ps.: Toll wäre mal ne fast lückenlose Tabelle mir all den Robi Rollen und Ihren Clonen ( mit genauer Modellbez. ), die auch immer aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Tobsen86 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Die neue Black Arc (the Legacy) scheint (die Farbe mal außen vor) identisch zur neuen Red Arc (the Legacy) zu sein.
Beide Rollen besitzen jetzt das WS-Getriebe der alten Red Arc. Ob das Getriebe der alten Black Arc wohl zu robust war? |rolleyes


----------



## Derpascha (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Der Thread ist ja schon etwas älter, gibt es in der zwischen Zeit was neues, was empfehlenswert wäre?
Da ich gerade auf der suche bin, nach einer neuen Rollen zum weiten Gummi/Blinker/sbiro schmeißen, so für ca. 70€


Mfg


----------



## DeralteSack (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

DAIWA EXCELER EA und die NINJA


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

Ryobi Zauber L, Ryobi Vernum. Quantum Trottel, Daiwa Legalis


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Spinnrolle*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3789559&postcount=45

Diskussionen ----> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------

